# 250 Thousand Shiner Fry?



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

Anderson minnow has an air freight minnow deal for about $500 after shipping for 250,000 shiner fry. Has anyone tried this? Is it a good deal?

Spencer


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like a nice deal for a starter pond. Stock them this year and allow to develop then in a couple years adopt the predator fish.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a good deal. I have dealt with them in the past. Only thing is I would get the process going now because they require ohio paperwork to import the minnows. It was easy for me because I have an aquaculture permit.......should be easy enough for you.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

They've doubled their price from 3-4 years ago...


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

Dang. I hadn't checked the price recently. I've been planning a pond for years and now I'm on the cusp of my first. I'm trying to be patient and get a massive forage base (fathead, shiners, crawfish) in before attempting to stock fish for catching. Has anyone tried the fry stocking deal? They list a "Black Salty" as well. There's not alot about that species breeding habits, but the adults look big enough to fend for themselves against larger prey.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dont do black salty........golden shiners would be a better bet. But only when you get some bass that will eat them. They will get too big for bass to eat if you stock them before getting a preditor base. Fatheads have done well for me the past two years.


----------

